# Blending dried green banana into flour



## seans_potato_business (Jun 19, 2017)

Sorry; not sure where to put this flour question; bread seems most appropriate. My question is can you rely on a food processor or blender to grind dried green banana pieces into flour? I imagine it would only be effective to a point. Also, I wonder whether some websites say blender when they mean food processor? Or would a blender work for this?


----------



## Sagittarius (Jun 19, 2017)

Dried Green Plantains ( from Latin America ):  

Use a mandolin to slice the plantains evenly and 3  Plantains = 1 Cup of flour. 

Place in a food processor ..  

Sift the flour ..  

Note:   
Do make sure that they are very dry (3 to 4 days in oven on a tray) ..


----------

